# Chick n'dumplins. Texmex meets Old South



## SusieQTX (Apr 5, 2010)

Girls, you have to try this if you love chicken n' dumplings. Making authentic dumplings involves a lot of work, but there is a short cut that actually makes sense and works so well that you will never go back to old school.

I have no recipe, but you don't need one. Get a bunch of your favorite store bought chicken broth.  Get you some canned chicken... the stuff that is canned up like tuna. 

Now  TA DA..get you some flour tortillas. Cut them into big bite size pieces.

Throw your broth and chicken in a big pot. Season it up however you prefer.  When that broth is boiling, throw in those tortillas a few at a time and give them a stir.  Those little flat pieces will swell up and make great dumplings. 

I learned this trick soon after moving to Texas 20 years ago when my church had a chicken and dumpling dinner. When the ladies told me the secret, I was floored, but after trying it, I was hooked. It no longer takes all day to make really good Chicken n Dumplings. .


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 11, 2010)

SusieQ while I applaud your enthusiasim making real chicken n dumplings is more than shredded chicken, broth, and tortillas.. It is a very easy task if one is willing to take the time.. There must be a layer of flavors to be the very best, and dumplings are a cinch...


----------



## SusieQTX (Apr 11, 2010)

For 350 people? Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow SusieQ I wasn't knocking it just giving an honest opinion on chicken n dumplings... As I said I applaud you but if you don't like feedback, well perhaps your in the wrong forum...


----------



## mexican mama (Apr 12, 2010)

This seems easy...i will try to make it soon


----------



## licia (Apr 12, 2010)

I've made chicken and dumplings with the tortillas and actually found them very good. My mom makes them from scratch and it indeed does take lots of time and trouble but many of us don't have the time to do that every time we want chicken and dumplings. Thanks for posting the idea.


----------



## vagriller (Apr 12, 2010)

I am making chicken and dumplings tonight. It's not hard for me, but then again I'm only making it for my family. And it is made simpler by boiling a chicken carcass the day I have roast chicken. Then the next day I just heat it up, and throw in the leftover chicken and a batch of Bisquick biscuit dough. How do you others make the dumplings? I'll have to pick up some tortillas and try a few of those as well though! Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 12, 2010)

flour
baking powder
salt
eggs
buttermilk
chopped parsley


----------



## vagriller (Apr 12, 2010)

C & D does take more time than some other things, but it's not hard and so worth it! I just got back from the store. I will cut some up and throw in with the regular dumplings to try it out.

SusieQ,
Hope you don't mind one of the boys chiming in on your C & D thread! You specifically addressed the girls!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the idea, but I've done the flour tortilla thing for chicken n' dumplings...just not my idea of "dumplings" at all.
I know that other parts of the country have other ideas about "dumplings", but  for me the only "dumpling" worth having in a chicken or beef stew, is the light round puffy cloud thing........done so well with the recipe on the side of the Bisquick mix.  Sometimes I add fresh snipped parsley.
Why mess with perfection?  Couldn't be more simple.


----------



## vagriller (Apr 13, 2010)

Tried the tortilla thing last night along with the traditional dumplings, and we prefer the traditional. I could see how they would be easier to serve to 350 people though! You don't have to worry about them being undercooked or overcooked.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 17, 2010)

SusieQTX said:


> For 350 people? Don't knock it till you try it.



OK SusieQTX I tried, not for me, or the guests I was serving, but I tried.. I still prefer traditional dumplings...

Thank you...


----------

